# power steering pulley fell off



## tfwilly (Oct 26, 2007)

First off i know extremely little about cars.
i have a 1993 Maxima

so i was driving home the other day and i heard and felt a big clank noise then everything was fine, until i tried to turn... so i pulled over and went and found 2 parts in the road.
since after the noise i had no power steering i am assume it was parts off my power steering. the car still ran fine i thought so i drove home. but almost as soon as i started to drive my car started to over heat. i made it home fine but when i parked i opened the hood and the coolant in the reservoir and in the radiator was boiling... literally boiling.
i have no idea where the pulley goes nor do i know what else it runs or runs off of. any help would be awesome

i am told it is run by the water pump too?? is that why the car is overheating?










this is where i assume it came from. but i dont know where it is located


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

well you clearly need a new one. 
why don't you just pop your hood and see if there is a belt on the waterpump?


----------



## vernk (Jul 31, 2007)

that looks like the idller pully that would run on the PS and WP so yea the belt would be off


----------

